# Tamiya 1/100 Bucc out of box



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

If it’s one thing I like, it’s things that are in scale to my * giant robots*. At 1/144, there’s quite a selection, but since the whole 1/100 thing was really only done by Tamiya and Heller, there’s not a lot out there. That having been said, the Tamiya 1/100 kits are really nice, despite their age!

I dug around my stack for something different and came upon the * Tamiya 1/100 Buccaneer*. It’s a fairly simple looking kit, but since I’ve built a few of these, I’m pretty excited about how it should turn out. I also like that it has the South African markings for the S.50! Check out my out of box review at the link above for more.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That isnt a kit you see every day. The 1/100 Sea King is really nice. Actally most of their 1/100 stuff was good aside from the hideous MiG-19.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I've never seen the Sea King. I'd like to, one day. The Beagle is nice, though!

You didn't like the MiG-19? I loved it! It went together well and I loved that it was the missile-armed gunless version! 

You can check mine out *here*. 

I am not impressed with the Saab 35, mind you. The panel lines look too soft, although the Bucc's are pretty fine as well.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

This should be interesting and fun to watch.....Cheers mark


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The MiG might build well but its grossly inaccurate. The real plane is rather pudgy in the middle (it is a twin engine, side by side). The Tamiya kit and the old Heller 1/72 kit are much too narrow and straight in diameter. I never had the Saab. The B-52 is quite nice. You don't see that one built very often.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh, yeah, that's true about the MiG. It is very tubular in the kit. 

I am actually very surprised that the AA-1s are as accurate as they are, though. 

I wouldn't mind trying the B-52, but it's awfully expensive, and I doubt I'd have a place to put it. The 1/144 takes up enough room as it is, and the rest is taken up by the 1/72!


----------

